# Galveston Flounder Gigging a & Fishing



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

When the winds lay, we are getting some nice fish. Trying to find clean water has been somewhat of an issue, but when we find it or the tide brings some good water in.... we are nailing them.
Also, on our Fish-Gig Combos we are catching some fat slot reds. We cant keep a live mullet in the water without redfish attacking!
I had a Texas Outdoor Journal Writer on board on our trip Friday night, and he captured some great photos.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*more pics*

a few more pics


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)




----------

